# General > PC & Console Gaming >  DS help finding games?

## Dadie

I would like some sort of a clue in buying games for my 3yo and my 5yo girls for the ds.
Some that have some sort of educational value to them...but are fun to do without input/help from an older child or parent!
As they will be used for "quiet time" when sorting out dinner or long car journeys!
Something they can pick up and just play....
Any ideas greatfully recieved!
Not something that takes ages to play..but something that can be played over and over again if need be (long journeys).
Looking at Dora the explorer and Peppa pig at the moment?? Any good??

----------


## Dadie

Its just that loads of games are rated 3+ but not many of them can actually be played by a 3 year old.
You need to be able to read for a start.....

----------


## rogermellie

the Red Cross in Thurso currently have a stack of Dora and Disney games suitable for 3+, some of these games do have text to read, but that's where a big brother/sister can help

the games are only £2 each  :Grin:

----------


## Dadie

Thanks
I will have a look on monday!
My oldest child is 5 (starting P1 after the hols) so hopefully not too much reading is needed.

----------


## Ash

semi chem in thurso are also selling ds games, £9.99 each

----------


## Dadie

Is there any that would suit non readers?
Stab with stylus players....?

----------


## Ash

pretty sure there was a few, wouldn't like to say for deffo though

----------


## Dadie

Oh 
And does anyone know about loading games on a SD card?
We got a card with lots of games on with one of the DS and was wondering if it was possible to copy/download more games onto another card for the other DS we have.

----------

